# Pic of my baby



## wolverine (Aug 12, 2004)

545i 6sp with UUC short shifter, with Goodyear F1's on 19" BBS RS-GT's, 35% tint, sport suspension.


----------



## davide (Aug 10, 2004)

wolverine said:


> 545i 6sp with UUC short shifter, with Goodyear F1's on 19" BBS RS-GT's, 35% tint, sport suspension.


wow :yikes: fantastic engine, fantastic wheels, fantastic car, fantastic all  congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## 3KBlue04 (May 17, 2004)

wolverine said:


> 545i 6sp with UUC short shifter, with Goodyear F1's on 19" BBS RS-GT's, 35% tint, sport suspension.


Oooooh Wheeeeee :yikes: :yikes: :thumbup:. That's the second 5er I've seen that looks good. Silver is beautiful, but can't nothing compare to jet black. Some "Wheel Wax" on the wheels would bring out a little shine. Sweet. Ciao.


----------



## gfnk1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Wow*

WOW man very nice car!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bigredexpy (Dec 2, 2003)

Sweet car. Love the wheels. Congrats. :thumbup: 
When black is clean it is beautiful.

Can you plz post more pics.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

Nice car! Almost making an E60 fan out of me...  I really think the right wheels can transform the E60, and your car is a case in point.

Kevin


----------



## wolverine (Aug 12, 2004)

bigredexpy said:


> Sweet car. Love the wheels. Congrats. :thumbup:
> When black is clean it is beautiful.
> 
> Can you plz post more pics.


You bet, more pics attached!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

One of the best 5's I've seen as well :thumbup: Did the floormats come withe the car :dunno: 

-Mark


----------



## wolverine (Aug 12, 2004)

markseven said:


> One of the best 5's I've seen as well :thumbup: Did the floormats come withe the car :dunno:
> 
> -Mark


Nope, got the beige mats OEM and they got dirty in a couple hours! Replaced with the black.


----------



## 318-Bmw (Jan 15, 2004)

Tire shine would really bring out the rims. I know that some pple aren't shiners, but it REALLY helps.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

wolverine said:


> Nope, got the beige mats OEM and they got dirty in a couple hours! Replaced with the black.


 Mean looking ride! I have a similar color scheme (Black and Tan) and I think those black mats look amazing. Thanks for the idea! :thumbup:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

wolverine said:


> Nope, got the beige mats OEM and they got dirty in a couple hours! Replaced with the black.


I have the same color interior - I vacuum the mats after every drive :loco: (1-2 times a week). Good idea getting dark colored mats.

-Mark


----------

